# DENTIST east algarve



## Cabanas de Tavira (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi New here and 1st post....

I am in Cabanas near Tavira and am looking for an English speaking dentist and also to find out if the European Health Insurance Card (EHIC) can be used for a filling?

Thanks in advance

Paul


----------

